# Self help for mind blank?



## mydarkpassenger (May 25, 2012)

I've been trying to cure my SA for years I've done Dr. Richards Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step 3 times and only got a little relief from it each time. I do great on the cognitive part but once I hit the behavioral part I struggle. My problem is when need to socialize I freeze up and my mind goes completely blank. So what I'm asking is what is the best treatment/therapy for my mind going blank?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Active listening. Try to listen without processing your responses simultaneously. I go blank because I get too hung up in my mental rehearsal, it goes blank when I try to spit it out. It's as easy to pause one second to respond that trying to quickly blurt things out.


----------



## mydarkpassenger (May 25, 2012)

That's a good idea! I feel I'm always trying to find the perfect response rather than the natural response.


----------

